# KLENCY- PROTOTYPE 5 (Djent SHOTCORE 432hz)



## jpfender (Apr 24, 2015)

YOUTUBE LINK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvV9r5cEGLE
SOUNDCLOUD LINK
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lacaidadeklency/prototype-5[/SC]




 CHECK CHECK CHECK ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 24, 2015)

Keep it to one thread in one section.


----------



## jpfender (Apr 24, 2015)

ok sorry


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 24, 2015)

djeneric.


----------

